# jsf-seite beim hinzufügen einer csv-datei in einen ordner aktualiseren



## marco94 (25. Jan 2014)

Hallo,
Ich möchte in einer jsf-Seite eine JTable mit Werten aus einer csv-datei immer dann aktualisieren wenn eine neue csv-datei in diesen Ordner in dem sich alle csv-datein befinden aktualisieren und die neuen Werte der neu hinzugefügten csv-datei in der JTable anzeigen. Ich weis nicht wie ich das hinbekommen. Kann mir da irgendjemand helfen?

Lg Marco


----------

